# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Муж берет долги

## Светлана Высоцкая

У супруга до брака со мной уже было много долгов банкам и частным лицам. Он их не отдает, так как заработанных денег хватает только на еду. Работа у него сезонная. Сейчас он сидит без работы, я в отпуске по уходу за ребенком (2г), деньги закончились, снова стал одалживать и просит меня брать в долг. На работу официально устроиться не может (из-за долгов). У меня есть нормальная работа в другом городе, но муж туда ехать не хочет. Что делать? Уезжать с ребенком и выходить на работу? В долги влезать не хочу.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> У супруга до брака со мной уже было много долгов банкам и частным лицам. Он их не отдает, так как заработанных денег хватает только на еду. Работа у него сезонная. Сейчас он сидит без работы, я в отпуске по уходу за ребенком (2г), деньги закончились, снова стал одалживать и просит меня брать в долг. На работу официально устроиться не может (из-за долгов). У меня есть нормальная работа в другом городе, но муж туда ехать не хочет. Что делать? Уезжать с ребенком и выходить на работу? В долги влезать не хочу.


К сожалению, понять все тонкости вашей ситуации я не могу. Очевидно одно - кредиты, особенно кредиты ради того, чтобы отдать кредиты, очень неблагоприятно. В целом брать в долг не рекомендуется. Чем скорее ваш муж это поймёт, тем лучше. Иначе можно попасть в глубокую долговую яму и остаться совсем без ресурсов. Долг мужчины честно работать ради поддержания семьи, таково наставление Шрилы Прабхупады. К сожалению, часто проблема в банальной лени.

Что касается вас, то за неимением ответственного и активного мужчины, вам можно самой постараться решить финансовые проблемы семьи. В конце концов ребёнку нужна забота и обучение, а это требует денег. Советую возможность вашего переезда обсудить с местными старшими преданными, которые хорошо знают вас.

----------

